# Londinium L1 near to Leicestershire?



## SimonC (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi,

I'm looking to buy an L1.

What would swing it for me would be to see one in the flesh. It's ok to look at photos of perfectly lit shiny steel etc, but I'm a hands on sort of bloke.

So, is there an owner of an L1 in the Leicestershire area who could spare me a few minutes sometime to take a look at their pride and joy?

I can promise not to steal anything if that helps!!









I've got a Silvia at the min, and i think I've moved on a bit. It was a trip to Naples that did it. They all seem to run lever machines around there. Best coffee I've ever tasted.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fluffies in nottingham ?

Might be worth posting in the pre sales thread on the londinium forum

or reaching our to Reiss on here - lespresso

he know where the owners are and might be able to hook you up with an existing owner......

Edit ive sent a tweet to Reiss linking to this thread .....

double edit....

Reiss suggested you post here....derp derp derp


----------



## SimonC (Jun 18, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Fluffies in nottingham ?
> 
> Might be worth posting in the pre sales thread on the londinium forum
> 
> ...


Fluffies in Nottingham?

Is that a coffee shop? I can't find it with Google.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

SimonC said:


> Fluffies in Nottingham?
> 
> Is that a coffee shop? I can't find it with Google.


Member on here ,,,bought my version 1 - l1 recently ....

Give it a couple of days , sure someone will pop up


----------



## SimonC (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the support


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If you don't mind a drive I am always happy to help out members who wish to try out an l1 I am 15 miles south of Oxford though


----------



## SimonC (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks "Dude"









It's only 80 miles from Me!!

I'll give it until nearer the weekend, and if there's nothing close to me, I would be very grateful to you..

Thanks for the very kind offer.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

SimonC said:


> Thanks "Dude"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beware of entering coffeechap's cave, though, it's so full of tempting kit - but undoubtedly worth the effort of going to see him.


----------



## SimonC (Jun 18, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> Beware of entering coffeechap's cave, though, it's so full of tempting kit - but undoubtedly worth the effort of going to see him.


Hehe ;-)


----------



## SimonC (Jun 18, 2012)

Just a wee bump.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Go to BB and see the QuickMill Veloce. It is a smaller lever machine than the L1 but shares all the main bits i.e. the group. The point I am making is not to try and stop you from buying an L1 but the coffee the two machines produce will be neigh on identical, then you can buy an L1 having played on its younger sister


----------



## SimonC (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the help and advice guys. I've ordered an L1 in combo with a Compak E10. Yippee!!

Should be with me tomorrow I hope.

It's going to be a fun and educational Easter for me.

Any tips would be appreciated.

Also, if anybody around leicester ls thinking about the purchase of either of these awesome bits of kit and needs to view, give me a couple of weeks to get sorted, and drop me a line.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

SimonC

Niice combo!


----------

